# Los Reyes de España



## Reili

Hola todo el mundo, esta pregunta es en especial para la gente de España (claro todos pueden opinar será interesante), ¿porqué aún tienen reyes? ¿son útiles? ¿un gasto innecesario para la nación? ¿deberían desaparecer? Personalmente no entiendo el porqué de su existencia hoy en día.


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

Debe ser por tradición porque no le encuentro otra explicación.Personalmente creo que no debería ser así. 

-No son útiles (¿A qué se dedican? ¿Qué hacen en todo el día?)
-Son un gasto (Recordemos la "casita" del principe, ¿Cuanto cuesta un piso de 50 metros cuadrados, perfecto para una o dos personas, en Barcelona, la ciudad donde nací y donde quiero vivir pero no puedo porque la cosa está muy mala?

-Sí, creo que deberían desaparecer.

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## valerie

Bueno, formalmente los reyes representan España como pais en su conjunto, como estado, independientemente de quien gobierne. Por ejemplo han ido a presenciar el funeral del rey fad de Arabia Saudi, como representante de España.

Tal como esta el ambiente politico en España, muy crispado, yo no encuentro mal que haya una figura independiente de los partidos que tenga este papel. Y eso que soy francesa...

Una cosa que encuentro han hecho muy bien, han sabido enseñar que no son unicamente los reyes de Castilla (o de Madrid). Creo que en Barcelona la gente es bastante orgullosa de poderse cruzar a veces con la princesa, y que les ha gustado mucho que se case aquí.


----------



## cuchuflete

Una perspectiva desde lejos...

Además de lo dicho por Valerie...estoy de acuerdo...no debemos olvidar que el rey ha intervenido para poner fin a un intento de reestablecer la dictadura fascista.  En aquel momento, no había ningún otro español con la capacidad de proteger la democracia joven de esta manera.  

Noy soy muy amigo del concepto de reyes, pero Juan Carlos ha hecho cosas valientes e importantes para su país.

cuchuflete


----------



## astronauta

Uy!!!! Tema fuerte!

La corona actual fue impuesta por el dictador Franco antes de su muerte.

A mucha gente cae bien Juan Carlos por que tiene carisma, pero la mayoria de los jovenes son republicanos.

Yo creo que siguen con su chiringuito por que hay mucha corrupcion y "relaciones" de negocios; a mi me parece un circo, sobre todo la nueva pareja de merluzos que estan a punto de de extender aun mas a la familia de chupones que viven a tope del erario publico.


----------



## Asmodeo

La permanencia o no de la monarquía en un país depende de causas históricas y políticas.

Por ejemplo, si era la propia monarquía la que impulsaba o la que concedía cambios democráticos, como sucedió en Inglaterra (y después en todo el Reino Unido) desde el siglo XVII en adelante, o en España en los años setenta, entonces solía mantenerse. Porque una vez conseguida la democracia, el que exista o no exista la figura simbólica de un rey no es algo que preocupe a los ciudadanos.

Por el contrario, si la monarquía se oponía a los cambios y era derrocada por una revolución, el nuevo régimen que se instauraba solía ser una república.


----------



## cuchuflete

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> La corona actual fue impuesta por el dictador Franco *antes de su muerte*.


O sea que no lo hizo después de morirse...


----------



## Reili

Si dicha monarquía tiene cosas realmente positivas, ¿se llegaría siquiera a formar una lista de cinco? Las únicas noticias de las monarquías española e inglesa son para revistas de chismes .


----------



## Cristmarsal

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> O sea que no lo hizo después de morirse...



Pues no, Franco fué "la mano" que preparó la educación de Juan Carlos, quién le guió, y quién impuso a su padre (Juan, hijo y padre de rey, que nunca reinó) la abdicación, antes de morir...., así como quién preparó la transicion de Dictadura a Monarquía parlamentaria. 

Me considero monarquica, me gusta saber que el rey está ahí para representarnos ante el mundo, que está a nuestro servicio, y no considero a la monarquía un gasto superfluo.

No creo que un presidente, más preocupado con hacer la guerra a la oposición política nos representara con tanta elegancia como lo hace la familia real


----------



## Dandee

Parece que los que gustan de la monarquía justifican su existencia por las intervenciones que ésta ha tenido en causas importantes como el apoyo al establecimiento de la democracia o cuando representan al pueblo español u otros asuntos de relevancia, pero eso ha ocurrido porque la monarquía efectívamente existe y por existir se le asignan todos los atributos que ostentan y son su razón de ser. Creo que para saber si es realmente útil se debiera responder después de un análisis muy exhaustivo las siguientes preguntas ¿Que hubiese pasado ante la ocurrencia de todos los hechos en que ellos han intervenido si la monarquía no hubiese existido?¿Qué desventaja comparativa tienen los países no monárquicos?.
Creo que en el mundo actual todos los países se representan a plenitud por medio de sus representantes elegidos democráticamente. Que yo sepa, aquellos que nunca han tenido monarquía no padecen necesidad de tenerla. 

Dandee .


----------



## valerie

Para darte un ejemplo que me és próximo, en Francia, como muchos sabréis, no tenemos rey, sino un presidente de la republica, que viene de un partido politico, es elegido directamente por todos los ciutadanos, y tiene una parte muy activa en el gobierno (nombra el premier ministre, jefe del gobierno, que después aprueba el parlamento).

Pues estos señores presidentes de la republica representan Francia antes los otros paises, en las discusiones internacionales etc. Y creo que no lo hacen mal. Pero hay una diferencia fundamental con España, y es que en Francia todos los partidos politicos estan de acuerdo en materia de politica exterior, y es muy raro que discrepen en asuntos internacionales de cualquier índole (economía, cultura, etc.). Con lo cual tienen este 'poder' representativo no solo de un gobierno elegido, sino de un estado en su continuidad.

Lo cual en España está lejos de cumplirse. Si los partidos se ponen de acuerdo en algunos temas internacionales (por ejemplo la cooperación con Francia contra ETA), que ya ha dejado de ser un tema politico, lo normal es que discrepen, y a gritos. La guerra de Irak y la allianza con Estados Unidos preferida al alineamiento con las posiciones europeas fue un tema de guerra politica muy importante. Tambien la retirada de las tropas de Irak cuando cambió el gobierno. Y así para todo: las relaciones con Marruecos, con los paises de America Latina, los temas Europeos, etc. Y así no viene mal que haya de vez en cuando una figura alejada a la lucha politica que pueda vehicular un mensaje a más largo plazo, aunque sea muy simbólico

Valérie
Por favor, me podéis corregir mis errores? os lo agradezco


----------



## Fernando

Valerie, a tu requerimiento te corrijo los errores que he encontrado en tu excelente castellano. Básicamente, las tildes. Por otro lado yo no diría vehicular sino canalizar u otras formas menos literales. 

Por otro lado yo no describiría mejor los valores de un monarca constitucional frente a los de un presidente de la república. 



			
				valerie said:
			
		

> Para darte un ejemplo que me Es próximo, en Francia, como muchos sabréis, no tenemos rey, sino un presidente de la repÚblica, que viene de un partido politico, es elegido directamente por todos los CIUDADANOS, y tiene una parte muy activa en el gobierno (nombra el PRIMER MINISTRO, jefe del gobierno, que después aprueba el parlamento).
> 
> Pues estos señores presidentes de la repÚblica representan Francia ANTE los otros paises, en las discusiones internacionales etc. Y creo que no lo hacen mal. Pero hay una diferencia fundamental con España, y es que en Francia todos los partidos polÍticos estÁn de acuerdo en materia de polÍtica exterior, y es muy raro que discrepen en asuntos internacionales de cualquier índole (economía, cultura, etc.). Con lo cual tienen este 'poder' representativo no sÓlo de un gobierno elegido, sino de un estado en su continuidad (¿TOTALIDAD?).
> 
> Lo cual en España está lejos de cumplirse. Si los partidos se ponen de acuerdo en algunos temas internacionales (por ejemplo la cooperación con Francia contra ETA), que ya ha dejado de ser un tema politico, lo normal es que discrepen, y a gritos. La guerra de Irak y la allianza con Estados Unidos preferida al alineamiento con las posiciones europeas fue un tema de guerra politica muy importante. Tambien la retirada de las tropas de Irak cuando cambió el gobierno. Y así para todo: las relaciones con Marruecos, con los paÍses de America Latina, los temas Europeos, etc. Y así no viene mal que haya de vez en cuando una figura alejada a la lucha polÍtica que pueda vehicular un mensaje a más largo plazo, aunque sea muy simbólico


----------



## astronauta

Cuchu, que simpa que eres hijo...

Reili, yo no veo nada positivo, eso, que fuera de las revistas de marujeo, nada.

Cristmarsal, a mi tambien me cae bien JC, lo que no aguanto es que los unicos que nos representan ultimamente en actos son la parejeta asturias y pues ninguno de los dos, para mi, dan el ancho...


----------



## Fernando

O sea, que te gustaría más que te representase Aznar.


----------



## astronauta

No Fernando, ese es el otro extremo.


----------



## Fernando

Pues es la alternativa que tienes:

a) Te representa un señor votado por el pueblo, que de 1996 a 2004 ha sido don José María Aznar López.

b) Te representa el heredero de una familia por derecho de sangre, de acuerdo a una Constitución, escrita o no. Desde 1975 don Juan Carlos de Borbón y Borbón.

Por favor, marca la cruz donde proceda.


----------



## Mei

A ver a mi enteneder, los Reyes seguramente son unas bellísimas personas, el Rey me cae bien, son personas cercanas a los ciudadanos, simpáticos i tal pero eso no quita que viven del cuento, seamos realistas. Al menos a Zapatero lo hemos escogido por votación. (Zapatero ahora, Aznar antes, Gonzalez antes, etc)

Yo elijo la opción B.

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## valerie

Por otra parte, hay que reconocer que la familia real española, muy decentemente, lidera los asuntos de la prensa de corazón (en la gama alta del surtido), y así de alguna manera justifica y permite la incorporación de todos los otros personajes en esa prensa (o programas de tele,etc). No tengo estadísticas, pero me parece que es un negocio bastante significativo.

Nosotros pobres franceses tenemos que acudir a un principado asociado, Monaco, y claro nuestra prensa del corazon no es tan rebosante de salud.


----------



## Fernando

Muy bueno, Valerie. Le podéis poner un poco de pimienta con las amigas de Mitterand y de Chirac.



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> A ver a mi enteneder, los Reyes seguramente son unas bellísimas personas, el Rey me cae bien, son personas cercanas a los ciudadanos, simpáticos i tal pero eso no quita que viven del cuento, seamos realistas. Al menos a Zapatero lo hemos escogido por votación. (Zapatero ahora, Aznar antes, Gonzalez antes, etc)



Me parece coherente, Mei. Pero todos los republicanos que sean coherentes: rechazar la monarquía supone aceptar que una persona que sólo ha votado una parte de la población (por ejemplo, en España el 40-45% a Zapatero, como antes a Aznar) representa a la totalidad de la población.

Yo no recomendaría instituir la monarquía en un país nuevo, pero sí la mantendría en los que ya existe. Me causa cierto gustirrinín saber que nuestros politicastros siempre son los segundos en el orden de prioridad protocolario, lo que es un buen atenuante de tentaciones dictatoriales.


----------



## herna17385

Creo que es por razones ceremoniales.  Un rey o una reina representa a un país, representa su cultura y más que nada su tipo de gobernación que existió en un tiempo.  La monarquía solamente hace hincapié a la idea de que el hombre ha dominado al hombre para perjuicio suyo.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> Me causa cierto gustirrinín saber que nuestros politicastros siempre son los segundos en el orden de prioridad protocolario, lo que es un buen atenuante de tentaciones dictatoriales.


 
Vale, ahí me has pillao, estoy de acuerdo,  

Mei


----------



## astronauta

Mira Fernando, eso del derecho de sangre ya ni siquiera lo es, con lo de Leticia, este chiringuito ha roto todas sus reglas.

Y volviendo a tu pregunta, al menos a Aznar no se le pago una vida permanente de lujos junto con toooooda su familia incluso politica. Pero esa es mi opinion, al menos se eligio, si salio chungo, pero se le eligio y gracias a dios ya termino. Pero enga, que no quiero hacer de esto un chat.

 Yo lo que quiero es que sea un pais como Alemania, Francia, etc.

Valerie, por mi la prensa de corazon puede desaparecer, ese no era el proposito de la monarquia (bueno ni lo que ahora es).


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> Me parece coherente, Mei. Pero todos los republicanos que sean coherentes: rechazar la monarquía supone aceptar que una persona que sólo ha votado una parte de la población (por ejemplo, en España el 40-45% a Zapatero, como antes a Aznar) representa a la totalidad de la población.


 
Claro en eso consiste la democracia. Yo no voté a Aznar y salió elegido, mala suerte para mi, pero en eso consiste la democracia. Lo único que pude hacer fue esperar a las siguientes elecciones y que saliera otro, y aun así tampoco, en resumen "ajo y agua".  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Fernando

A Mei:

La democracia es un sistema de toma de decisiones en el que el pueblo tiene intervención en la toma de decisiones. En el caso de Zapatero o Aznar la mayoría del pueblo les había elegido y el resto acepta la decisión y les deja gobernar intentando presionar lo más posible para influir sus decisiones y quitarlos del medio.

Eso no es óbice para que la representación institucional del conjunto de la nación, estado o como quieras llamarlo se delegue en una figura con "poderes" puramente honoríficos, en el que todos puedan verse representados.

A astronauta:

"Lo de Leticia" no rompe ninguna regla. Si yo personalmente estoy en desacuerdo con la elección de Felipe no es porque no sea noble (cosa que no le pedía nadie) es porque una divorciada siempre aporta un marido anterior que hoy, mañana o pasado destapará algún escándalo o contará alguna intimidad.

Yo quiero que España sea como Reino Unido, Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega...


----------



## astronauta

Fernando, lo de Leticia si rompe muchas reglas, por que de Felipe vendra el nuevo heredero, y en que radica que los miembros de la familia real no sean espanoles de a pie? de eso, de su sangre y linaje, y de estar ESTRECHAMENTE ligada a la iglesia catolica. Si el heredero ya no tendra sangre real al 100% (y sus hijos) en que radica la realeza?

Yo por eso me opongo a la corona, por que creo que todos somos iguales y que no hay superioridades de sangre ni de ninguna clase, ellos mismos han mostrado con sus comportamientos que no son nada especial, al contrario.

Por cierto, los paises que mencionas tambien son monarquias, pero la diferencia es que sus gastos son publicos y les hacen auditorias.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> A Mei:
> 
> La democracia es un sistema de toma de decisiones en el que el pueblo tiene intervención en la toma de decisiones. En el caso de Zapatero o Aznar la mayoría del pueblo les había elegido y el resto acepta la decisión y les deja gobernar intentando presionar lo más posible para influir sus decisiones y quitarlos del medio.
> 
> Eso no es óbice para que la representación institucional del conjunto de la nación, estado o como quieras llamarlo se delegue en una figura con "poderes" puramente honoríficos, en el que todos puedan verse representados.


 
Cierto, de todas maneras sigo pensando que son prescindibles, yo, personalmente, no me veo representada, los veo, sin animo de ofender a nadie, como unas marionetas.

Chau

Mei

PD: Me voy que acabó mi jornada laboral, si ya lo sé, tendría que haber estado trabajando, pero en agosto... que quereis?!


----------



## Fernando

La familia real española no tiene sangre real 100%. La realeza radica en ser el primer hijo varón del rey, según especifica la Constitución. El requisito de "varón" se quitará dentro de nada porque todos los partidos están de acuerdo en quitarlo.

Los gastos de la Casa del Rey son públicos, están en los Presupuestos del Estado y sometidos al Tribunal de Cuentas. En ningún país les hacen "auditorías" a las casas reales. En España (al contrario que en Reino Unido) los bienes privados de los reyes son insignificantes. Es posible que los gastos se consideren excesivos, pero desde luego es menos de los que les costaba Mitterand a Francia (en la que hay un primer ministro y un presidente).


----------



## astronauta

Pero bueno hijo, es que hasta para lo que dices yo no veo la logica, tienes hijos? si no, sabras de ninos entonces no?

Pues los crios de familias son todos diferentes vale, uno puede ser bueno para la contaduria, otro para las artes, otro para la politica. Si el que es bueno para las artes tiene la suerte de nacer primero y el que es bueno para la politica al ultimo, que futuro como jefe de estado y para el estado? Esto ya ha pasado en la historia de las monarquias, y creo que es lo que pasa ahora con Felipe. Existe una Espana Juancarlista pero yo honestamente no veo una Espana Felipista.

Hablas de gastos... Lo que gasto Miterrand (una persona) no se compara con nuestra corona (16 miembros y van en aumento); sus yates, Marivent, Sonvent, la ampliacion de la Zarzuela para el pisito de Felipe (5 millones de Euros), el nuevo palacete de 7 millones de Euros para los Palma, helicopteros, transportes de la fuerza aerea, servidumbre, comitiva, coches, "juguetes", empleados, secretarias, gorilas, chefs, y demas personal, modelis, etc. etc. para ellos, los nuevos miembros que vendran y las familias politicas...

Tienes razon en lo que dices, que por constitucion y ley, pero PARA MI , en mi opinion personal, carece de logica, y como Mei, simplemente no me siento representada por esta gente tan pija que lo unico que hace es estar de vacaiones en Mallorca, ir al acto tal, comida oficial por aqui, inaguracion tal y a descansar otra vez en una vida de todo lujo que nos cuesta mucho mantener.

Mi familia es de a pie, conozco mucha gente que no llega a fin de mes, muchos compis no encuentran curro seguro o bien pagado, etc. y francamente estos despilfarros me ponen mal.


----------



## Fernando

No, no tengo niños. No sé de ellos ni me importan. Son feos y huelen mal.

Efectivamente un rey puede ser un perfecto imbécil, pero lo que se le pide no es para tanto. Se le juzga por las Cortes Generales, se le declara incapaz y punto (procedimiento previsto por la Constitución).

Mitterrand gastaba él sólo más que los 17 nuestros.


----------



## astronauta

De acuerdo con lo de los churris 

Miterrand duro solo un termino, estos llevan chupando muuuuuuucho tiempo y como la familia crece, asi seguiran.


----------



## Fernando

Y después de Mitterand vino Chirac y antes Pompidou, y antes De Gaulle... todos ellos universalmente odiados (excepto por gaullistas) y todos ellos considerándose representantes de la Francia inmortal. Si los franceses les aguantan fenómeno. A ellos les va bien. Pero yo no aguanto a Felipe González ni a Zapatero de imagen de España en el exterior. Y ahora que lo pienso a Aznar tampoco, con Ana Botella de primera dama.


----------



## astronauta

Todos los politicos roban, si no $$$, tiempo.

Bueno, pero entonces hablamos de dos partes, la corona y zp.

Que no seria mejor tener solo a zp? La corona no pinta nada en un mundo moderno lleno de divorciados, escandalos que no se pueden ocultar y demas lindezas...


----------



## belén

Nunca le he prestado mucha atención a la monarquía, ni a la familia real como personajes ni el concepto en sí. 

Pero acabo de ver el documental que acaban de hacer en tve sobre los 30 años de reinado de Juan Carlos I y la verdad es que me ha hecho entender porque mucha de la gente que vivió la época de la dictadura le aprecia y le valora tanto, realmente el rey se "curró" el trabajo de relaciones públicas, este país estuvo prácticamente cerrado durante 40 años y tenía mucho trabajo retrasado. El rey fue visitando país por país, ejerciendo de RRPP total, dando a conocer la nueva España, intentando que el resto del mundo viera que esto de la democracia iba en serio.
Seguramente ahora, la gente de nuestra generación no tenemos tan en cuenta esta parte de su trabajo, pero la verdad es que es interesante también recordarlo.

Pensé que era digno de ser mencionado,

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## astronauta

Belen, de acuerdisimo contigo. Este senyor tenia carisma. Existe una Espana Juancarlista, pero tu concibes a una Espana Felipista y Letizista?
-------------------------------------------------------------------
 ¿CUÁNTO CUESTA LA MONARQUÍA?
Según consta en el texto de la Ley Orgánica de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 2005, publicada el martes, 28 de diciembre de 2004 (no son una inocentada, pese a la fecha), se destinan dos partidas: una genérica para la «Jefatura del Estado», referencia 911M, por un importe total de7.776.340,00 euros; y otra de «Apoyo a la gestión administrativa de la Jefatura del Estado», cuyo importe asciende a 5.282.130,00 euros. 
 
Es decir, en total: 2.172.746.589 pesetas, en un año.

 Total que aparece transparentado en las cifras de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (a la espera de ver las cifras  que publique el BOE en diciembre para el año que viene): 13.058.470,00 euros

 Según los presupuetos generales del estado, Zapatero cobrará en 2006  87.552,12 € anuales.

 Pongamos que ése sería más o menos el sueldo del presidente de la república y del primer ministro.
 87.552,12 x 2 = 175.104,24

 El presupuesto de la casa real para 2006 (sin contar chanchullos, palacetes y yates que van metidos en patrimonio nacional) es de:
 7.776.340,00 + 5.282.130,00 = 13.058.470,00 €
 Así pues el ahorro de una república frente a una monarquía sería de
 13.058.470,00-175.104,24 = 12.883.365,76 € approx. 

Y no solo eso, pero a donde vamos con la mentira? La monarquia vive gracias a la exclusividad que le da el linaje por su sangre real. Al casarse Felipe con Letizia y tener familia, se ha roto, en mi opinion esta linea tan estricta que los hacia "tan especiales", tan privilegiados, tan por encima del monton. Ultimamente me topo con mucha gente que piensa que si Leonor es reina, por que no el hijo del vecino?


----------



## Alundra

astronauta said:
			
		

> ¿CUÁNTO CUESTA LA MONARQUÍA?


 
Yo creo que la monarquía por supuesto nos cuesta dinero, pero..... la república tampoco se quedaría corta....

Es decir, lo mismo da chicha que limoná.... los que piensan que en cuanto quitasen la monarquía a los españoles se nos iba a liberar de un enorme gasto.... creo que deberían revisar los gastos que supone una república.... 

A mí particularmente, creo que me da igual... de todas formas, me van a sacar los cuartos.... 

Al menos, pienso como la mayoría que "esta nuestra familia real" ha sabido dar la talla hasta el momento... (aunque tenga sus trapos sucios, como todo hijo de vecino)... veremos de aquí en adelante y con Leti de por medio hasta que punto sigue o no sigue con su buen hacer... 

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

El presupuesto de la Presidencia del gobierno asciende (partida 912M) a 30 millones de euros, sin contar las partidas 
Alto Asesoramiento del Estado 10 
Relac. Cortes Grales, Secretariado del Gob.y
apoyo Alta Dir.  85
912P : Asesor. del Gobierno en materia social,
económica y laboral 9
912Q : Asesoramiento para la protección de los
intereses nacionales 190
912R : Infraestructura para situaciones de crísis y
comunic. espec. 4

O sea que no teniendo Presidencia del Gobierno en sentido francés / alemán estamos ganando (tachán-tachán): ¡17 millones de euros al año! (3 mil millones de pesetillas).


----------



## ampurdan

El Presidente de la República Francesa no es un cargo simbólico (como sí lo es el Presidente de la República Alemana), trabaja y decide cuestiones muy importantes. Hay que tener en cuenta cuales son las tareas de cada uno a la hora de comparar los gastos tan a la brava.

Por otra parte, nadie ha hablado del modelo americano, donde Presidente y primer ministro son una sola cosa.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente el presidente de la Rep Francesa tiene una función constitucional importante. Otra cosa es que la articulación de la presidencia del Gobierno (primer minisitro) con la Presidencia de la República, ya sea cuando son de distinto partido (Mitterand-Chirac) como cuando son del mismo son muy complicadas. En este momento hay una fuerte oposición entre Chirac y Sarcozy (creo que me falta una letra en este nombre).

En términos de coste deberían de compararse con los de la Rep. Alemana o en parte la italiana. 

En cuanto a la presidencia estadounidense es el otro modelo que hay. El problema evidente que tiene es que tienes que aguantar de rey-presidente a alguien que no has elegido. Esto en EEUU no es un gran problema debido a la proximidad de los dos grandes partidos, pero entiendo que sí lo sería en España. Y en cuanto a costes nos ganan por goleada.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando: es Sarkozy.


----------



## Carlston

pues yo si no hubiera monarquia no la crearia, pero si la hay, y se porta como la española, para que quitarla?
En un país donde la izquierda se lleva mal con 20 paises, y la derecha con otros 20, por lo menos tenemos un relaciones publicas a nivel internacional.

Mi mas modesta opinion

Saludos


----------



## valerie

Sarkozy no es primer ministro, sino ministro de interior. El primer ministro se llama Villepin. Y los que mas se pelean actualmente son Villepin y Sarkozy. Pero como lo dije anteriormente, solo se pelean en temas 'franco-franceses', nunca (o casi) en temas europeos o internacionales, lo cual les da credibilidad cuando hablan en el extranjero en nombre de Francia (Sea cual sea lo que pase en las proximas eleciones, no cabe esperar muchos cambios en la politica europea o internacional de Francia).


----------



## ampurdan

Yo sólo me refería a la ortografía del nombre: ¿no es Sarkozy con "z"?


----------



## valerie

Si ampurdan, tienes toda la razon, corrijo el mensaje anterior


----------



## Fernando

Ya sabía que Sarkozy (gracias, Ampurdan) es ministro del interior y no PM, pero el hecho es que hay una competencia entre el jefe del Estado y un político, cosa que en España es poco probable. Por otra parte, Sarkozy es un candidato importante para PM.

En todo caso, y como he comentado ya antes, a Francia le ha ido bien con ese sistema y si yo fuera francés no querría que me lloviese un Borbón pasados ya 135 años desde el último gobierno no republicano.

Lo que quiero destacar es que los gobiernos no monárquicos presentan problemas que una monarquía resuelve. Pero, eso sí, una monarquía se asienta en la tradición o en la existencia de una crisis social importante que requiere la existencia de una figura respetada y por encima de partidos.


----------



## astronauta

Fernando said:
			
		

> una monarquía se asienta en la tradición


 Fernando, pero esta corona no esta asentada en la tradicion. Sabras de la polemica que ha creado la vida de playboy de Felipe, sus novias y su eleccion final. Como dije antes, han roto sus propias reglas que los hacen tan especiales... Hay gente que se pregunta, por que Leonor y no el hijo del vecino? Que va a pasar si a Leonor se le ocurre casarse con un plebeyo? nuestro rey sera 75% plebeyo, y asi... 





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> o en la existencia de una crisis social importante que requiere la existencia de una figura respetada y por encima de partidos.


 Yo conozco a una Espanya juancarlista, tu, honestamente, ves a una Espanya feliletizta? Honestamente.


----------



## Fernando

Astronauta, te veo muy implicada en el asunto de la nobleza. No has entendido nada de la monarquía. 

El heredero del rey es su hijo, o la persona de su familia que corresponda si falta un heredero directo. Ésta es la única prueba de nobleza que un monárquico necesita y es lo único que está en la Constitución.

Si el rey se casa con una "plebeya" a los monárquicos nos da igual (por no utilizar otra palabra más fuerte). En tiempos de maricastaña los reyes sólo podían casarse entre sí porque mezclarse con la plebe (o peor aun, con nobles de sus propios súbditos) daba origen a una familia que tenía aspiraciones a deponer a la familia gobernante.

Posteriormente, cuando el número de casas reales disminuyó y subió el nacionalismo, los pueblos vieron mal que sus reyes se casasen con extranjeros porque era una influencia foránea en asuntos internos. Los reyes se empezaron a casar con la PEQUEÑA nobleza. A nadie se le ocurría casarse con la gran nobleza porque era la forma de privilegiar a una familia noble sobre las demás.

Y, actualmente,  en un mundo donde la cultura está difundida por todas partes NOS DA IGUAL con quién se case el príncipe. De hecho, me hubiera parecido fatal que se casase con los nefastos de los duques de Alba. Eso sí, me parece penoso que se haya casado con una divorciada. Cualquiera se puede casar con una divorciada sin problemas, menos un tío que sabe perfectamente que tarde o temprano saldrá el ex-marido contando inconveniencias.

Por otro lado el papel (constitucional y formal) de la reina es nulo, excepto en que es regente si palma el rey y el hijo es menor. Evidentemente el marido de Leonor tendrá el mismo glorioso papel.

En resumen, dentro de 100 años nuestro rey será 1% noble. ¿Y?


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no soy monárquico. El concepto de que los representantes de los ciudadanos, democráticamente elegidos tengan que "inclinarse" ante una persona que no ha sido elegida democráticamente más que por la Constitución, no muy de acuedo con el artículo 14 de la misma, y cuya legitimidad en el cargo viene de una tradición de monarcas despóticos cuyo peldaño intermedio fue el golpe de estado franquista, la verdad, no me entusiasma.

Pero, con todos mis respetos, por favor... No me utilicéis en contra de la monarquía argumentos tan rancios como "se están volviendo plebeyos" porque en ningún sitio se prohíbe que el Rey sea de origen plebeyo. El hecho de que Felipe haga el playboy (no le veo mucho el problema en ello, pero bueno) no es más propio de la "plebeyez" que de "la sangre azul". Además, para mí, cuanto más se les quite a todos lo borbónico, mejor.


----------



## astronauta

Pues a ver si me hago celestina y hago que mi sobrino de el braguetazo con Leonor, ya veo vosotros haciendome reverencia 

No fuera de broma, no creo en las desigualdades abismales de esta familia con el resto de los ciudadanos que los mantienen con sus impuestos de currantes.

Y claro que estoy implicada, que crees que siento cuando veo a mi hermana esperando turno por horas en la clinica mietras Felipe pide nuevo yate por que el que tiene es una verguenza en la copa....

Ampurdan, tienes razon, en ningun sitio dice que el rey no puede ser plebeyo, pero si es plebeyo no puede ser rey. No se como explicar mejor esto que para mi parece tan simple.


----------



## Fernando

astronauta said:
			
		

> Pues a ver si me hago celestina y hago que mi sobrino de el braguetazo con Leonor, ya veo vosotros haciendome reverencia



Pues no te haríamos muchas reverencias (1) porque como título "Gran Tía del consorte de la reina" no queda muy impresionante. 

Pero no tendría gran problema en hacerle reverencias a tu sobrino-nieto porque sería el hijo de Leonor, nieto de Felipe, bisnieto de Juanca, tatara de Juan, tata-tatara de Alfonso, Alfonso, Isabel, Fernando, Carlos, Carlos, Felipe, ...


(1) Que conste que te las haríamos por tus muchas virtudes.


----------



## Alundra

astronauta said:
			
		

> No fuera de broma, no creo en las desigualdades abismales de esta familia con el resto de los ciudadanos que los mantienen con sus impuestos de currantes.
> 
> Y claro que estoy implicada, que crees que siento cuando veo a mi hermana esperando turno por horas en la clinica mietras Felipe pide nuevo yate por que el que tiene es una verguenza en la copa....
> 
> Bastante tendrá que ver Felipe con lo mal o bien que vaya la seguridad social....   eso no es una excusa...
> 
> Y yo sigo pensando, que impuestos, los tendríamos de igual manera, ¿tu no tienes impuestos en Canadá??? Solo por curiosidad... (que me voy pa'lla....)


 
Alundra.


----------



## siljam

Pues en Argentina, por el estilo en que viven y lo que gastan, no tenemos
un rey sino como 200: ministros,senadores,diputados,jefes sindicales,jueces,
altos oficiales de la policía,"periodistas", "comunicadores" y otras mafias.
Comenzando por supuesto por el Gran Jefe, quienquiera que fuere o haya 
sido.
"..de donde saca pa' tanto como destaca..."


----------



## astronauta

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿tu no tienes impuestos en Canadá??? Solo por curiosidad... (que me voy pa'lla....)


 Si tenemos, y lo sabes pero no mantenemos familias enteras y hasta politicas (por si no conoces lo bien enchufados que estan ultimamente todos) a PER-PE-TUI-DAD. 

FYI, me molesta que se tenga que hablar de Canada como desviando el tema para atacar a alguien que piensa diferente.


----------



## Alundra

astronauta said:
			
		

> Si tenemos, y lo sabes pero no mantenemos familias enteras y hasta politicas (por si no conoces lo bien enchufados que estan ultimamente todos) a PER-PE-TUI-DAD.
> 
> FYI, me molesta que se tenga que hablar de Canada como desviando el tema para atacar a alguien que piensa diferente.


 
¿Tu estás segura de que nadie engorda en *Canadá* con vuestros impuestos (¿independientemente del cargo???) Pero si los impuestos son para lo mismo en todos los países... 

Yo no desviaba el tema, creo que hablaba de impuestos y en ese momento estaba haciendo una comparación, me da igual el país.... 
O sea... te puedes tirar dos hilos enteros poniendo por los suelos a la familia real española...  pero de Canadá no se puede hablar??? 

Alundra.


----------



## astronauta

Alundra said:
			
		

> O sea... te puedes tirar dos hilos enteros poniendo por los suelos a la familia real española... pero de Canadá no se puede hablar???


O sea... que si no te gusta una charla tiene que haber a saco otra charla que ataque al que te desagrado? Sigamos jugando el juego de preguntar las preguntas de las cuales ya sabemos la contestacion!!!!


----------



## belén

Por favor, que *reine* la paz. (pun intended). Sigamos esta conversación de modo cordial y amable, sin dirigirse flechitas punzantes los unos a los otros.


----------



## Alundra

astronauta said:
			
		

> O sea... que si no te gusta una charla tiene que haber a saco otra charla que ataque al que te desagrado? Sigamos jugando el juego de preguntar las preguntas de las cuales ya sabemos la contestacion!!!!


 
No, lo que me gusta es que me contesten cuando hago preguntas, cosa que tu has evadido desde que te pregunté la primera vez.... ¿quién es aquí el que se sale del tema...???? No se responde haciendo preguntas....

Es que cuando se hace una crítica, hay que saber encajar los golpes, no vale con descalificar a los demás diciéndoles que se van del tema....

Yo no me he ido del tema en absoluto... estamos hablando de la familia real española... tu no has hecho más que descalificarlos desde que empezó el hilo, y no dejas de decir que en España mantenemos a toda esa familia y que nos cuesta un pastón... cosa que yo no te niego.... (aunque tengo mis dudas al respecto).... y lo único que digo y pregunto es que los que tanto os quejáis de los problemas monárquicos, aunque viváis en un régimen republicano seguiréis manteniendo a familias enteras, que da lo mismo donde vivas y el régimen que tengas, impuestos se pagan siempre y de los impuestos vive más de una familia, por si no lo sabías.... ¿O eres tan ingenuo que opinas que de tus impuestos no vive nadie????

El tema no se desvía en absoluto... estamos hablando de Los Reyes de España, y según tú, ellos viven de los impuestos que todos los españoles pagamos.... ¿acaso las personas que no viven en un país con monarquía no pagan impuestos? ¿Esto es irse del tema?? ¿O es irse del país? 


Alundra.


----------



## siljam

Creo que si la mayoría de los españoles acepta hacerce cargo del 
mantenimiento de la familia real, es porque le tienen afecto y piensan que cumplen una función necesaria o útil. 
Para mí. en Argentina la inmensa mayoría de los políticos son ignorantes,
estúpidos y/o corruptos. Pero ahí están y la única alternativa sería volver
al régimen militar nazi que padecimos demasiado tiempo.
España es una monarquía constitucional, y el rey cumple una muy importantefunción como factor de union y estabilidad institucional. Las épocas de la republica no han sido particularmente felices, y en cambio en los últimos30 años, han pasado de ser uno de los países más atrasados de Europa a ser uno de los más desarrollados y pujantes. La monarquía ha tenido mucho que ver con esos notables avances.
Personalmente sería inmensamente feliz si en mi desgraciado país se diera
un impulso de mejoría y desarrollo como el de España con su sistema monárquico. A cambio de ello no tendría ningún problema en mantener 
a una familia real y a todos sus parientes a perpetuidad.


----------



## Mei

siljam said:
			
		

> Creo que si la mayoría de los españoles acepta hacerce cargo del
> mantenimiento de la familia real, es porque le tienen afecto y piensan que cumplen una función necesaria o útil.


 
Bueno, creo que si se hace un referendum.... no se yo si seguiría la monarquía o no...


----------



## ampurdan

No creo que el sistema monárquico haya tenido mucho que ver con el desarrollo económico de España. Quizá sí la incorporación de nuestro país a la CEE, ahora UE. 

Históricamente, nuestro sistema monárquico particular basado en el patronazgo fue el causante de que, a pesar de que los titulares del Reino de Castilla y luego el de España fueron los encargados de sacar provecho del codiciado oro americano, de ello no se siguió un especial desarrollo económico para ninguno de los reinos de la rama hispánica de los Austrias ni para la España borbónica, sino más bien un cada vez más escandaloso atraso respecto al resto de Europa (a pesar de Carlos III). Los holandeses hicieron muy bien librándose de nuestros reyes, ese pequeño país supo aprovechar la oportunidad de sacárselos de encima y dar los primeros pasos del capitalismo. Y entonces prácticamente no tenían monarca.

Las épocas de la República no es que "no hayan sido particularmente felices", es que "no han sido prácticamente". No le hemos dado ninguna oportunidad a la República.

Una familia real puede dar mucho caché, pero no creo que sea la solución para los problemas de Argentina (si todos chupan del bote, estos serían otros a chupar). Si los políticos son ignorantes, quizá la solución es conseguir un mejor sistema de educación (no digo que no sea bueno, no lo sé). Si son corruptos, pues un mejor sistema anticorrupción. Un monarca no va a impedir ni la estupidez de los políticos ni que estos mangoneen.

El papel de unión y estabilidad institucional que cumple un monarca, para mí, también lo podría cumplir un chimpancé o cualquier otro animal tótem... Aunque pensándolo bien, no tendría ni por qué ser un animal. Ciertamente un monarca constitucional es más sofisticado y se deja pasear mejor por el mundo...

Un saludo!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No creo que el sistema monárquico haya tenido mucho que ver con el desarrollo económico de España. Quizá sí la incorporación de nuestro país a la CEE, ahora UE.
> 
> Históricamente, nuestro sistema monárquico particular basado en el patronazgo fue el causante de que, a pesar de que los titulares del Reino de Castilla y luego el de España fueron los encargados de sacar provecho del codiciado oro americano, de ello no se siguió un especial desarrollo económico para ninguno de los reinos de los Austrias ni para la España borbónica, sino más bien un cada vez más escandaloso atraso respecto al resto de Europa (a pesar de Carlos III). Los holandeses hicieron muy bien librándose de nuestros reyes, ese pequeño país supo aprovechar la oportunidad de sacárselos de encima e dar los primeros pasos del capitalismo. Y entonces prácticamente no tenían monarca.
> 
> Las épocas de la República no es que "no hayan sido particularmente felices", es que "no han sido prácticamente". No le hemos dado ninguna oportunidad a la República.
> 
> Una familia real puede dar mucho caché, pero no creo que sea la solución para los problemas de Argentina (si todos chupan del bote, estos serían otros a chupar). Si los políticos son ignorantes, quizá la solución es conseguir un mejor sistema de educación (no digo que no sea bueno, no lo sé). Si son corruptos, pues un mejor sistema anticorrupción. Un monarca no va a impedir ni la estupidez de los políticos ni que estos mangoneen.
> 
> El papel de unión y estabilidad institucional que cumple un monarca, para mí, también lo podría cumplir un chimpancé o cualquier otro animal tótem... Aunque pensándolo bien, no tendría ni por qué ser un animal. Ciertamente un monarca constitucional es más sofisticado y se deja pasear mejor por el mundo...
> 
> Un saludo!


De acuerdo con Amurdán! 
Yo creo que bajo ningún concepto se debería _insinuar_ que la Monarquía tiene algo que ver con las mejoras económicas!  

Tienes razón Ampurdán cuando dices que no hemos dado una oportunidad a la República, que recordemos que era el *sistema legítimo y democrático* de España _antes que un golpe de Estado con resultado de guerra se lo cargara y después un dictador sanguinario y antidemocrático instaurara la Monarquía de nuevo_. Y la gente dijo: "ah, vale" 

saludos
Roi


----------



## Carlston

Me parece que en España somos un poquito especiales, justo los políticos que se quejan de la monarquía porque chupan dinero, se suben el sueldo para cobrar mas que el presidente del gobierno, chapó a la coherencia de nuestros políticos!!!


----------



## Alundra

Carlston said:
			
		

> Me parece que en España somos un poquito especiales, justo los políticos que se quejan de la monarquía porque chupan dinero, se suben el sueldo para cobrar mas que el presidente del gobierno, chapó a la coherencia de nuestros políticos!!!


 
Pues eso es a lo que yo me refiero....

Chupones ha habido siempre, los hay y los habrá, independientemente del tipo de gobierno de cualquier país... 

Nosotros mal que bien, y pese a la opinión de muchos hemos conseguido un nivel en el país que ya lo quisieran otros para el suyo.... 
Lo malo es que esto va otra vez marcha atrás... y de eso no pueden echarle la culpa al gasto que conlleva la familia monárquica... de eso sólo tienen la culpa los políticos y ná más....

Alundra.


----------



## Carlston

Alundra said:
			
		

> Pues eso es a lo que yo me refiero....
> 
> Chupones ha habido siempre, los hay y los habrá, independientemente del tipo de gobierno de cualquier país...
> 
> Nosotros mal que bien, y pese a la opinión de muchos hemos conseguido un nivel en el país que ya lo quisieran otros para el suyo....
> Lo malo es que esto va otra vez marcha atrás... y de eso no pueden echarle la culpa al gasto que conlleva la familia monárquica... de eso sólo tienen la culpa los políticos y ná más....
> 
> Alundra.


 
Y cuanta razón tienes!!


----------



## ampurdan

No estoy de acuerdo con un discurso genérico de descalificación de la clase política. Políticos los había bajo la monarquía absoluta y en la dictadura, en democracia y en todos los regímenes. Ellos hacen su trabajo, bueno, mediocre o malo y el pueblo les puede criticar. El monarca constitucional hace su trabajo y el pueblo también lo puede criticar, como lo evidencian estas páginas. La diferencia está en que no exigimos lo mismo de un político que del monarca. ¿Qué critica la gente de los políticos? No sólo la gestión que han hecho de acuerdo a las posibilidades que tenían, sinó prácticamente la no resolución de todos los problemas que les afectan en su vida. ¿Qué critica la gente del monarca? Que se case con este tipo de persona, que sea frío y distante, que no lea tal o cual discurso... Sinceramente, prefiero estar en la piel del monarca.

Aparte, se critica la institución en sí, pero eso no es comparable con los políticos porque el papel de estos es esencial en la sociedad, el de un monarca, no.


----------



## Fernando

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es más difícil ser político que rey, pero tampoco debe ser tan fácil cuando les han echado tantas veces, en España y en el extranjero.

La tasa de mortalidad de reyes es elevada. Incluye al menos en los últimos 400 años a un rey inglés, uno francés, dos príncipes herederos franceses, un emperador mejicano y una familia imperial rusa. Es decir yo diría que asciende a un 10% de muertes por asesinato.

¿Los políticos son esenciales? En conjunto desde luego, individualmente no. Yo me imagino a España fácilmente sin una ministra de Vivienda, un presidente de la Generalitat (ya hay un conseller en cap), un Senado (200 sueldos menos), etc. etc.


----------



## Fernando

En cuanto a los periodos republicanos que no han podido desarrollarse por dictadores sangrientos...

En España hemos tenido los siguientes periodos sin rey desde 1476:

- 1868-1874 (incluyendo a D. Amadeo) : Follón cantonalista y guerra civil. La restauración fue por un golpe de estado incruento y deseado.

- 1931-36: Aparte de imágenes bucólicas que uno pueda tener de la II República lo menos que se puede decir es que no fue un dechado de virtudes.

- 1936-1975: Aquí el Jefe de Estado no era ningún rey sino un señor común y corriente, que no pertenecía a la nobleza.

Si alguien quiere comparar esto con el reinado de Fernando VII efectivamente a lo mejor ganan las repúblicas, pero con el de Alfonso XII o el de Juanca no queda tan bien.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando, tu tasa de mortalidad tiene en cuenta asesinatos de la época en que los reyes ejercían de políticos... Y no podían ser públicamente criticados por ello.

Es cierto, hay cargos políticos que quizá serían prescindibles. No estoy de acuerdo con tu lista pero no me voy a poner a discutir sobre ello porque el thread no se titula ¿es independiente el Presidente de la Generalitat? Pero se puede abrir un thread sobre Francisco Camps... 

Don Amadeo de Saboya fue Rey de España... Durante su reinado no hubo República. Los follones cantonalistas venían de antes de la creación de la República. De hecho, todo el XIX fue un follón, hasta la época de Alfonso XII.

Así pues, I República- 1873-1874: 11 meses.

Nadie ha dicho que la época de la II República fuese un "dechado de virtudes".

1936-1975: Es cierto, no había rey, pero dado que "el señor común y corriente que no pertenecía a la nobleza" insistía en decir que España era una monarquía, por si acaso se le enfadaba el sector monárquico del régimen, y dado que no se convocaron elecciones para elegirlo, ejercía de monarca no hereditario en su régimen... ¿puedo decir dictatorial?

Es cierto que el Borbón que nos ha tocado no mete demasiado la pata, pero estarás de acuerdo en que los méritos del desarrollo español no tienen nada que ver con él. La supuestamente tranquila época de Alfonso XII es el caldo de cultivo de todos los odios que se desataron en la Guerra Civil, aunque no se le puede echar toda la culpa al rey de entonces, ni mucho menos.


----------



## ampurdan

Se me olvidó a lo que iba, unos 6 años de República en casi 300 años de Historia de España. No puede decirse que la Répública haya tenido tiempo de demostrar nada en España.

EDIT- Corrijo, técnicamente la Segunda República aguantó hasta 1939, cuando empieza el régimen franquista; pero evidentemente durante la guerra no pudo demostrar nada. De todas formas la cosa quedaría 9/300.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Fernando, tu tasa de mortalidad tiene en cuenta asesinatos de la época en que los reyes ejercían de políticos...


De acuerdo. Se han perdido las buenas costumbres y ahora solamente los echan, no los matan.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Es cierto, hay cargos políticos que quizá serían prescindibles. No estoy de acuerdo con tu lista pero no me voy a poner a discutir sobre ello porque el thread no se titula ¿es independiente el Presidente de la Generalitat? Pero se puede abrir un thread sobre Francisco Camps...


 Quizás me has entendido mal. No hablo específicamente de don Pasqual y sus altas virtudes como´gobernante. El problema es que don Pasqual tiene un primer ministro (es el "rey" de Cataluña). Paquito Camps es sólo primer ministro (o sólo rey, como quieras). La lista es perfectamente discutible (por ejemplo, yo creo que lo del Senado había que pensárselo). 



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Así pues, I República- 1873-1874: 11 meses.


 De acuerdo aunque el periodo sin rey es más amplio.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ejercía de monarca no hereditario en su régimen... ¿puedo decir dictatorial?



Puedes y debes, pero en ningún caso era un monarca. Un monarca no hereditario es una contradictio in terminis.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> estarás de acuerdo en que los méritos del desarrollo español no tienen nada que ver con él.


Casi. Creo que los méritos del desarrollo español tienen poco que ver con él y tienen algo que ver con la institución que representa.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> La supuestamente tranquila época de Alfonso XII es el caldo de cultivo de todos los odios que se desataron en la Guerra Civil,



No estoy de acuerdo. Yo creo que si España hubiese seguido por la línea de las reformas en vez de las rupturas (asesinatos anarquistas y golpes de estado) esto hubiera sido otra cosa. Y soy el primero que he hablado de la compra de votos de la época.


----------



## ampurdan

No acabo de entender por qué razón a Pasqual se le puede llamar "rey" y al señor común y corriente no se le puede llamar "monarca no heridatario"... ¿Qué dirán de todo esto Sus Majestades Chirac y Ciampi? 

Puede que tengas razón sobre la Restauración, yo creo que fue un sistema de escandalosa corrupción política y de generación de frustraciones en el pueblo... No sé, se puede abrir un thread también sobre el tema.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Casi. Creo que los méritos del desarrollo español tienen poco que ver con él y tienen algo que ver con la institución que representa.


 
En serio, esto quizá lo deberías desarrollar más, puesto que sí que tiene totalmente que ver con lo que estamos tratando.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> El problema es que don Pasqual tiene un primer ministro (es el "rey" de Cataluña).


ésto no lo entiendo, qué quieres decir..¿el conseller en cap Sr.Bargalló?


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, si hay un conseller en cap, ¿para qué un president? Para hacer un paralelismo jefe de estado-jefe de gobierno. Yo no estoy diciendo que Pasqual tenga ambiciones de crear la dinastía de los Maragall (el asunto de su hermano es otra cosa y para eso ya tenemos a Gallardón). El tema es que estamos discutiendo de "instituciones prescindibles" y yo creo que hay algunas que son al menos de dudosa utilidad y que no son la monarquía.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues hemos tenido que acabar hablando de política...

El cargo de conseller en cap existía ya durante la última legislatura de Pujol (no me acuerdo si existía incluso antes) y lo utilizó para tener a Mas de segundo, ya que él se iba... ¿Era un cargo imprescindible? Supongo que no. ¿Fue útil? ... Pues quizá me lo debería haber preguntado.

Ahora, el cargo lo utilizan porque al ser el gobierno de Cataluña un tripartito, la lógica del sistema hace que cada partido quiera tener el máximo de representantes suyos (no debería ser así, pero así es). Así que Esquerra Republicana quiere su cupo de poder, puesto que gracias a ellos Maragall sienta sus honorables posaderas en el sillón del depacho presidencial. Así, que el segundo tenía que ser necesariamente alguien de ERC. ¿Es imprescindible el cargo? No, pero no es precisamente un "conseller" sin cartera.


----------



## ampurdan

Respecto al Senado, bueno, habrá que ver las propuestas de reforma, ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pues hemos tenido que acabar hablando de política....



¡Ah!, pero... ¿estábamos hablando de toros? 

Entiendo perfectamente por qué existe el cargo. Había que repartir una tarta, eran demasiados comensales y no había para todos. Esto no es exclusivo de la política catalana. El asunto es que los políticos crean cargos artificiales (como se quejan los argentinos, por ejemplo) para SU propio beneficio, a costa del erario. 

La crítica habitual a los monarcas es:

1) No los elegimos. Crítica perfecta e indiscutible. Los monarcas se asientan en la voluntad popular a través de la Constitución del país (escrita o no) y del asentimiento continuo de sus súbditos. Evidentemente la de los políticos es más directa (voto libre y secreto).
2) Gastan y no sirven para nada. Esto es más discutible porque, como comento, tienen mucha mucha competencia. Discutamos si gastan DEMASIADO Y hacen DEMASIADO poco.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Respecto al Senado, bueno, habrá que ver las propuestas de reforma, ¿no?



Era un ejemplo, ampurdan. La cuestión es que si nos "ventilamos" al Senado, tal y como está hoy, la relación calidad/predio es desfavorable con la Monarquía.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Yo creo que mas que un hilo que hable de Monarquía en sí, tenemos uno que habla de la Monarquía *en* España, y muy concretamente de la de los Borbones, la que hay. 
Podríamos gastar unos mil posts para discutir el porqué no hubo una opción para la restauración de la República, que repito: era la legítima forma de Gobierno en España entre 1931...hasta...¿la Constitución de 1978??? No hace falta repetir que la República cayó por un golpe de estado "_ilegal_" y su posterior guerra "_ilegal_".
¿el tema está aquí no?
¿es *legítima* la Monarquía en España después de Franco?
si sí: ¿quién le dió legitimidad al Rey Juan Carlos I? ¿...Franco?
Señores y señoras, éstas son las preguntas. 

está bien, está bien...
¿qué otras opciones había??? a mi me suena a "come y calla"


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Yo creo que mas que un hilo que hable de Monarquía en sí, tenemos uno que habla de la Monarquía *en* España, y muy concretamente de la de los Borbones, la que hay.
> Podríamos gastar unos mil posts para discutir el porqué no hubo una opción para la restauración de la República, que repito: era la legítima forma de Gobierno en España entre 1931...hasta...¿la Constitución de 1978??? No hace falta repetir que la República cayó por un golpe de estado "_ilegal_" y su posterior guerra "_ilegal_".
> ¿el tema está aquí no?
> ¿es *legítima* la Monarquía en España después de Franco?
> si sí: ¿quién le dió legitimidad al Rey Juan Carlos I? ¿...Franco?
> Señores y señoras, éstas son las preguntas.
> 
> está bien, está bien...
> ¿qué otras opciones había??? a mi me suena a "come y calla"


 
Roi, es verdad eso del come y calla. No soy monárquico, pero en aquel momento preferí la estupidez monárquica antes que un nuevo golpe militar.


----------



## Roi Marphille

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Roi, es verdad eso del come y calla. No soy monárquico, pero en aquel momento preferí la estupidez monárquica antes que un nuevo golpe militar.


te entiendo y la mayoría de la gente pensó así, es normal. Era un periodo de inestabilidad y la gente estaba a la espectativa. Muy posiblemente, la opción de la Monarquía era la más _pacífica (?)_


----------



## Fernando

Excelente, Roi, pero no se trata del come y calla. Se trata de opciones:

a) Monarquía constitucional con evolución a la democracia.
b) La carcundia sigue.
c) El comunismo en el poder. Y recuerda que los comunistas de antes eran los de la URSS y Mao.

Pues eligieron (a) y yo me alegro.

¿De dónde saca la monarquía su legitimidad?

1) De la Constitución.
2) De la historia de España 

Tú dices que la República era la forma legal de gobierno desde 1931 a 1978. Posiblemente la forma legal de gobierno según esa regla de tres era la alegre república de los iberos, desposeída ilegalmente por los romanos. En 1936 la República murió y punto. La atacó Sanjurjo, la hirieron los asturianos y la Generalitat en 1934, la mató Franco y la apuntillaron los comunistas.

PS: Esto de las opciones se aplica a muchos órdenes de la vida. ¿Tenemos la mejor Constitución que se puede tener? No, pero es la mejor que se podía hacer en ese momento y gracias a ella ahora estamos discutiendo si podemos llegar a algún máximo común denominador mejor. ¿Tenemos el mejor presidente del Gobierno? No, pero es el mejor en que nos hemos puesto de acuerdo. Y así sucesivamente.

El come y calla: El gobierno de Franco, sobre todo en 1939-59.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> ampurdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues hemos tenido que acabar hablando de política....
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Ah!, pero... ¿estábamos hablando de toros?
Click to expand...

 
Perdón, me refería a la política de actualidad, no a la historia política y teoría constitucional, que es el terreno en el que me estaba manteniendo yo. 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> El asunto es que los políticos crean cargos artificiales (como se quejan los argentinos, por ejemplo) para SU propio beneficio, a costa del erario.


 
Algunos políticos lo han hecho. Todos los reyes viven a costa del erario.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Los monarcas se asientan en la voluntad popular a través de la Constitución del país (escrita o no) y del asentimiento continuo de sus súbditos.


 
Desde luego que el asentimiento no es el mío, a no ser que por asentimiento continuo entiendas que no monto un ejército, voy y me cargo al Rey, me paso la Constitución por cierto lugar y me pongo yo... Bueno, sería una teoría del asentimiento tácito un poco radical.

Por cierto, en lugar alguno en la constitución se habla de "súbditos".



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Discutamos si gastan DEMASIADO Y hacen DEMASIADO poco.


 
Bueno, estaría bien que contestaras mi pregunta sobre el papel de la monarquía en el desarrollo de la economía española.


----------



## Fernando

- Lo de los toros era broma.
- Todos los políticos que yo conozco viven a costa del erario. Claro, que a lo mejor prefieres que vivan de donaciones secretas (PP y CiU) o de condonaciones (PSC).
- 





> Desde luego que el asentimiento no es el mío, a no ser que por asentimiento continuo entiendas que no monto un ejército, voy y me cargo al Rey, me paso la Constitución por cierto lugar y me pongo yo... Bueno, sería una teoría del asentimiento tácito un poco radical



Noooorrrr. Para mí el asentimiento continuo es que no hay grupos republicanos importantes. En este momento y hasta donde yo sé sólo ERC y IU son estatutariamente republicanos. En 1868 y 1931 ese asentimiento faltó y el rey se tuvo que ir de najas.

- Lo de súbditos me suena también mal. Ciudadano es más bonito.

- La contribución de la monarquía es crear un marco estable.

Desde un punto de vista directo:

1) Oposición al régimen desde dentro.
2) Estabilidad en la transición. ¿Tú te crees seriamente que la carcundia le iba a dar el poder total a Felipe González en 1982 sin más? El rey era una especie de garantía para la derecha (moderada y franquista) de que no iban a venir los rojos destripando burgueses.
3) Oposición al golpe de Estado del 23-F. ¿O tú te has creído que lo desmontó "el pueblo"?
4) Nombramiento de Suárez. El rey desde el primer momento pilotó hacia un estado democrático y se rodeó de toda la camarilla de reformistas del régimen,
5) Presentación de una imagen moderada hacia el exterior y de continuidad.

Personalmente no entiendo a la gente que le hubiese encantado que en 1974 hubiese habido una especie de subversión comunistas-ETA, una guerrita civil, todos los franquistas (la mitad del país, no lo olvides) al paredón, 10 años de experimentos de economía Yugoeslavia-style y hacia 2050 entramos en la CEE.
3)


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Excelente, Roi, pero no se trata del come y calla. Se trata de opciones:
> 
> a) Monarquía constitucional con evolución a la democracia.
> b) La carcundia sigue.
> c) El comunismo en el poder. Y recuerda que los comunistas de antes eran los de la URSS y Mao.
> 
> Pues eligieron (a) y yo me alegro.


yo creo que la opción a) estaba mas o menos clara. Las otras son suposiciones, con criterio sí, pero suposiciones. 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿De dónde saca la monarquía su legitimidad?
> 
> 1) De la Constitución.
> 2) De la historia de España


estoy mas o menos de acuerdo con el punto 1). Hubo un referendum que daba la opción de decir sí a la Constitución o no. Lo que honestamente no se es lo qué pasaba con el no. 
¿La historia de España? bueno, en tiempos modernos la legitimidad la dan los votos. Supongo que estamos de acuerdo que la democracia es el sistema menos malo. Y hablo de los votos de Abril de 1931 y mas votaciones durante la República. 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Tú dices que la República era la forma legal de gobierno desde 1931 a 1978. Posiblemente la forma legal de gobierno según esa regla de tres era la alegre república de los iberos, desposeída ilegalmente por los romanos. En 1936 la República murió y punto. La atacó Sanjurjo, la hirieron los asturianos y la Generalitat en 1934, la mató Franco y la apuntillaron los comunistas.
> 
> PS: Esto de las opciones se aplica a muchos órdenes de la vida. ¿Tenemos la mejor Constitución que se puede tener? No, pero es la mejor que se podía hacer en ese momento y gracias a ella ahora estamos discutiendo si podemos llegar a algún máximo común denominador mejor. ¿Tenemos el mejor presidente del Gobierno? No, pero es el mejor en que nos hemos puesto de acuerdo. Y así sucesivamente.
> 
> El come y calla: El gobierno de Franco, sobre todo en 1939-59.


No conzco la alegre república de los íberos...pero como decía antes, la II República era legal y legitimada por los votos de los hombres y mujeres (no sólo hombres como era "moda" antes) de toda España. 
En mi opinión, hay una tendencia en desprestigiar a la República del 31-39. He hablado de eso con gente que la vivió y creo que a veces la gente se confunde. Durante ésa época, en España había muchos grupos terroristas muy bien organizados y con mucho poder. Hablo de ciertos sindicatos, anarquistas etc..son ellos los que asesinaban, quemaban iglesias etc..no el Gobierno de la República. Los gobernantes lo tenían realmente complicado para poner orden! eso no era un problema de la República como estilo de gobierno sino era un problema conjuntural de la época...vaya, eso es lo que humildemente creo yo. 

Saludos, 
Roi


----------



## Fernando

Estoy TOTALMENTE de acuerdo contigo. Pero es que la forma de gobierno tampoco es ninguna panacea. Es cierto que a la República no la ayudaba ni San Pedro pero la monarquía no lo tuvo mucho mejor. La gente se le quejaba al rey de que nombrase dictador a Primo de Rivera cuando tenían como alternativa a Mussolini en Italia y era lo que "molaba" en la época.

Si la República hubiese sido Besteiro, Ortega y Marañón, ¿quién estaría en contra? El problema es que en la práctica eran politiquillos como Lerroux, Gil Robles o Azaña y otros como Calvo Sotelo (monárquico, c'est vrai), Primo hijo, Largo Caballero y demás. El gobierno de la República no asesinaba antes de 1936, por supuesto, pero dejaba asesinar.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Todos los políticos que yo conozco viven a costa del erario.


 Los cargos electos y los miembros liberados del partido, sí. Los funcionarios también. Ellos hacen un trabajo y cobran un sueldo.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Para mí el asentimiento continuo es que no hay grupos republicanos importantes.


 No hay partidos políticos mayoritarios (importantes sí). Habría que ver qué piensa la ciudadanía.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> En 1868 y 1931 ese asentimiento faltó y el rey se tuvo que ir de najas.


 Se fue porque tenía miedo. No salió una mañana al balcón y preguntó: "Pueblo mío, ¿me queréis?" y al verse repudiado, se marchó despechado.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> 1) Oposición al régimen desde dentro.


 ¿Conspiración desde La Zarzuela?[/quote]



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Estabilidad en la transición. ¿Tú te crees seriamente que la carcundia le iba a dar el poder total a Felipe González en 1982 sin más? El rey era una especie de garantía para la derecha (moderada y franquista) de que no iban a venir los rojos destripando burgueses


 
¿Qué confianza habían de tener falangistas en un principito que no había demostrado nada y que era hijo del destado Juan? ¿Iba él a sofocar la Revolución? Sinceramente, la Revolución comunista, con el amigo americano a las espaldas, no era realmente temida.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Oposición al golpe de Estado del 23-F.


 Ese es un innegable punto a favor de Juan Carlos.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Nombramiento de Suárez. El rey desde el primer momento pilotó hacia un estado democrático y se rodeó de toda la camarilla de reformistas del régimen


 Cierto, estaría bien que su papel fuera tan cacareado como el de Juan Carlos.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Personalmente no entiendo a la gente que le hubiese encantado que en 1974 hubiese habido una especie de subversión comunistas-ETA, una guerrita civil, todos los franquistas (la mitad del país, no lo olvides) al paredón, 10 años de experimentos de economía Yugoeslavia-style y hacia 2050 entramos en la CEE.


 
Se te da muy bien la historia-ficción, pero todo eso que dices era altamente improbable.

No niego el papel que tuvo el presente Rey en la transición, aunque creo que se ha exagerado. De hecho, nadie lo ha negado en este hilo. Lo que discutimos es si no sería mejor tener una República.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ese es un innegable punto a favor de Juan Carlos.
> .


23-F: 
me reitero en decir que el golpe no era en contra del Rey, sinó a favor. Los golpistas eran monárquicos! además de algo nostálgicos del _régimen_ claro.  Con esto no digo que el Rey supiera algo de antemano o que lo organizara él.

El papel del Rey en el 23-F es uno o otro depende del libro que leas. Yo no lo tengo muy claro. No soy experto en el tema. Sólo quiero decir que no hay unanimidad en que el Rey fue el rey! (pun).


----------



## Fernando

> Se fue porque tenía miedo. No salió una mañana al balcón y preguntó: "Pueblo mío, ¿me queréis?" y al verse repudiado, se marchó despechado.



Efectivamente. Yo no he dejado implícito niguna muestra de altruismo por parte de Alfonsete. Tenía miedo porque había perdido el plebiscito cotidiano. 




> ¿Conspiración desde La Zarzuela?



La Zarzuela no hizo nada. Bastante tenía Juanca con que Franco no se lo cargase. Pero léete qué generales de Franco fueron destituidos por ser monárquicos justo después de la guerra. Mírate la oposición de D. Juan (entre juerga y juerga, todo hay que decirlo) a Franco y sus contactos con socialistas y gente de mal vivir. Y mira quién le paraba los pies a los falangistas en el régimen.



> Qué confianza habían de tener falangistas en un principito que no había demostrado nada y que era hijo del destado Juan? ¿Iba él a sofocar la Revolución? Sinceramente, la Revolución comunista, con el amigo americano a las espaldas, no era realmente temida.



Pues mira, los falangistas quizás no pero los militares ciertamente sí.

Y no es que la fuese a sofocar. Es que mientras él estuviese en el poder era una garantía de que esto no era la URSS.

¿Que no era temida? ¿Te recuerdo la revolución de los claveles en Portugal, que instauró un régimen filocomunista (muy suave, es cierto)? ¿Y que estábamos en la época de los norvietnamitas entrando en Saigón?



> Cierto, estaría bien que su papel fuera tan cacareado como el de Juan Carlos.



Me alegro de que valores el papel del antiguo ministro del Movimiento y miembro de la Falange D. Adolfo Suárez. Yo comparto tu opinión. Por cierto, alguien nombró a este hombre. ¿Quién sería, sería?



> No niego el papel que tuvo el presente Rey en la transición, aunque creo que se ha exagerado. De hecho, nadie lo ha negado en este hilo. Lo que discutimos es si no sería mejor tener una República.



Hombre, Ampurdan. No me hagas esto.  Antes me pedías que te contase cuál había sido la contribución del rey.



> Se te da muy bien la historia-ficción,



Pues tenías que verme cuando me pongo con cuentos eróticos.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Me alegro de que valores el papel del antiguo ministro del Movimiento y miembro de la Falange D. Adolfo Suárez. Yo comparto tu opinión. Por cierto, alguien nombró a este hombre. ¿Quién sería, sería?


 Lo valoro más o meno como el del Rey. Sin embargo, la familia Suárez no se ha ganado por ello la Jefatura del Estado _in aeternum_.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Hombre, Ampurdan. No me hagas esto. Antes me pedías que te contase cuál había sido la contribución del rey.


 Te había preguntado por el desarrollo económico de España, no por el papel en la transición, del que ya me ha llegado alguna que otra noticia. Puesto que has dicho que la institución monárquica en sí desempeñaba un papel importante en el desarrollo económico del país. Si el papel se limita a tranquilizar a los capitalistas durante la transición... No me sirve como razón para justificar la monarquía hoy.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues tenías que verme cuando me pongo con cuentos eróticos.


 
Te creo. De eso también puedes abrir un thread.


----------



## ampurdan

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> 23-F:
> me reitero en decir que el golpe no era en contra del Rey, sinó a favor.


 
A pesar de eso, Juan Carlos parece ser que hizo cuanto pudo para sofocar el golpe. De ahí el tanto a favor del Rey. Yo tampoco soy experto en el tema, pero estoy dispuesto a creerme que hizo cuanto pudo para frustrar la intentona de Tejero, porque es lo que habría hecho cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente. ¿Con qué cara se hubiese presentado por el mundo el Rey de una flamante dictadura dentro del continente europeo en 1981?


----------



## zarzuela

Yo no soy español pero apoyo 100% la monarquía, sobre todo la española, porque son los mejores embajadores de su país, realizan un excelente trabajo promoviendo a España y llevan un estilo de vida que les acerca mucho a los españoles. Tratan de mantenerse alejados de actividades frívolas y se preocupan por involucrarse en acciones que beneficien a España y a sus ciudadanos. Personalmente me gusta mucho la familia real, pues son personas muy humanas, no como otras monarquías que están envueltas en escándalos y despilfarrando el dinero de los contribuyentes. Finalmente, aplaudo todos sus esfuerzos para promover nuestro idioma en el mundo a través de su apoyo a los Institutos Cervantes y de tratar de mantener los fuertes lazos históricos con los pueblos hispanoamericanos. ¡Que viva el Rey!


----------



## zarzuela

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Debe ser por tradición porque no le encuentro otra explicación.Personalmente creo que no debería ser así.
> 
> -No son útiles (¿A qué se dedican? ¿Qué hacen en todo el día?)
> 
> -Son un gasto (Recordemos la "casita" del principe, ¿Cuanto cuesta un piso de 50 metros cuadrados, perfecto para una o dos personas, en Barcelona, la ciudad donde nací y donde quiero vivir pero no puedo porque la cosa está muy mala?


 
1) Puedes ver sus agendas en la página de la Casa del Rey y te darás cuenta que tienen muchas actividades en beneficio de España. No se lo pasan en fiestas de gala, ¡mira bien las actividades que hacen! apoyan a los deportistas, artistas, se involucran en actividades sociales, etc.

2) Es obvio que tener una monarquía cuesta, pero creo que los beneficios son mayores a los gastos. Recuerda, El Rey Juan Carlos recibe del Estado una cantidad mínima comparada con lo que reciben otros monarcas más... "pomposos". Además, es preferible tener un Rey al que se asigna una cantidad anual que un presidente que bien puede involucrarse en actividades ilícitas en su propio beneficio para obtener más dinero sin que los ciudadanos se den cuenta...

Es mi opinión, pero por supuesto que respeto mucho la tuya. 

Saludos.


----------



## zarzuela

astronauta said:
			
		

> ...Existe una Espana Juancarlista pero yo honestamente no veo una Espana Felipista.
> 
> Hablas de gastos... Lo que gasto Miterrand (una persona) no se compara con nuestra corona (16 miembros y van en aumento).


 
Hola "astronauta", espero que estés muy bien. Hago citas de dos de los aspectos que más me llamaron la atención de tu comentario. En la primera estoy muy de acuerdo en que no veo una España "Felipista", pienso que en esto tendrá que trabajar mucho el príncipe si desea ser tan querido por los españoles como lo es su padre. Esto ya va a depender totalmente de él y de su acercamiento a los españoles, pero creo que por su personalidad esto será difícil.

Sobre el segundo comentario, quizá lo entendí mal, pero me parece que piensas que por el hecho de que la familia crezca los gastos del Estado aumentan. Según el artículo 65 del capítulo II de la Constitución Española "El Rey recibe de los presupuestos del Estado una cantidad global para el sostenimiento de su Familia y Casa, y distribuye libremente la misma". Es decir, él es responsable de administrar el dinero que recibe del Estado, pero digamos que el Estado no se responsabiliza por el número de miembros de su familia, el Rey es el encargado de distribuir ese dinero y si debido a que la familia crece a cada miembro le corresponderá menos dinero, ¡eso ya es su problema!

Bueno, es mi opinión respecto del tema.

¡Saludos!

Roberto.


----------



## Laia

zarzuela said:
			
		

> Yo no soy español pero apoyo 100% la monarquía, sobre todo la española, porque son los mejores embajadores de su país, realizan un excelente trabajo promoviendo a España y llevan un estilo de vida que les acerca mucho a los españoles.
> 
> ¿Con quién los estás comparando? No puedes decir que son los mejores, porque para ser el mejor hay que compararse con otro. ¿Los mejores respecto a quién? Lo del estilo de vida es muy relativo...
> 
> Tratan de mantenerse alejados de actividades frívolas y se preocupan por involucrarse en acciones que beneficien a España y a sus ciudadanos. Personalmente me gusta mucho la familia real, pues son personas muy humanas, no como otras monarquías que están envueltas en escándalos y despilfarrando el dinero de los contribuyentes.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que la prensa les trata muy bien, son muy pelotas.
> Claro que son humanos... (y pueden ser más o menos simpáticos, a eso no digo que no).
> Solo faltaría que despilfarraran nuestro dinero!!
> 
> Finalmente, aplaudo todos sus esfuerzos para promover nuestro idioma en el mundo a través de su apoyo a los Institutos Cervantes y de tratar de mantener los fuertes lazos históricos con los pueblos hispanoamericanos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ¡Que viva el Rey!
> 
> Hombre, yo no deseo que muera (¡pobre hombre!), pero esta expresión que dices con tanto entusiasmo no creo que salga nunca de mi boca... (supongo que no lo sabes, porque dices que no eres español, pero tiene unas connotaciones un tanto... mmm...no sé como decirte... _conservadoras_).
> 
> Puedo respetar tu opinión, pero he de reconocer que me cuesta entenderla.


----------



## tmoore

Creo que era un secreto a voces, que el progenitor de Alfonso XII, no fue Francisco de Asis y de Borbon, Duque de Cadiz, sino Enrique Puig Molto, uno de los multiples favoritos de Isabel II.Isabel y Francisco eran primos hermanos y casados por razones de estado. Parece ser que Francisco al que en los ambitos familiares se le llamaba "Paquita" era homosexual o por lo menos bisexual,no confirmado parece ser que tenia un amigo llamado Antonio Ramon Meneses. A que viene todo esto? Posiblemente Juan Carlos rey de España tampoco tiene 100% sangre real


----------



## Isolde

Puff!  Tanta discusión por un grupo de parásitos integrantes de cualquier monarquía.

Puede algún monarquista responder a estas preguntas - directamente y sin tanto rollo:

1.  ¿Sería un desastre para España - o para tal caso cualquier país que tenga un rey/reina - que de un momento a otro la familia real desapareciera del mapa?

2. Los ciudadanos del país....¿los echarían mucho de menos?

3. ¿Se podría utilizar los fondos malgastados anteriormente en ellos para realizar obras de bien social?

Respuestas:  1: NO - 2: NO - 3: SI

l.q.q.d

Saludos,


----------



## belén

Isolde said:
			
		

> Puff!  Tanta discusión por un grupo de parásitos integrantes de cualquier monarquía.
> 
> Puede algún monarquista responder a estas preguntas - directamente y sin tanto rollo:
> 
> 1. ¿Sería un desastre para España - o para tal caso cualquier país que tenga un rey/reina - que de un momento a otro la familia real desapareciera del mapa?
> 
> 2. Los ciudadanos del país....¿los echarían mucho de menos?
> 
> 3. ¿Se podría utilizar los fondos malgastados anteriormente en ellos para realizar obras de bien social?
> 
> Respuestas:  1: NO - 2: NO - 3: SI
> 
> l.q.q.d
> 
> Saludos,



No soy una súbdita fiel, pero me tomo la libertad de responder:

1.No
2.Pse pse - Fifty fifty
3. Seguro que antes de que nos diéramos cuenta, ese dinero estaría en bancos suizos, dudo MUCHO que se nos diera la oportunidad de distribuirlo.


----------



## Silo

Si fuerais ingleses no os preguntarias si es racionalmente  logica la monarquia.Racionalmente es claro que es anacronica,y que eso de la sangre real es absurdo.La pregunta seria empirica funciono mejor que la republica en españa.La Contestacion es dos republicas dos catastrofes.Se me ponen los pelos de punta volver al caos de la ultima.
En cuanto a si es barata o mas cara que la republica aunque tiene poca importancia.indudablemente es muchisimo mas barata.La presidencia es una figura representativa y solo con la imagen turistica los ingresos son cuantiosos al lado de un presidente que seria odiado siempre por la mitad de los españoles como pasa ahora con el presidente del gobierno.
Dicho esto os dire que no soy monarquico,que no me cae bien la familia real y que su supervivencia dependera mucho de Felipe y Leticia.Pero como si me cae muy bien mi familia y quiero estar tranquilo y que no haya conflitos en este pais donde hay tantos enfrentamientos politicos,de momento deseo que no se muevan las cosas,por nuestro interes no por los de la familia real.Un saludo.


----------



## sarm

Me considero republicano, pero no creo que la España de hoy esté preparada para una 3ª república. De momento la figura del Rey como Jefe de Estado y de Las Fuerzas Armadas cumple su cometido. ¿Mañana? ya se verá, pero sueño con que mis nietos puedan morir en una República Española consolidada y fuerte (no como algunos que murieron en la 2ª República o en su proceso de caida llamado "Guerra Civil Española").


----------



## alexacohen

> Puedes ver sus agendas en la página de la Casa del Rey y te darás cuenta que tienen muchas actividades en beneficio de España. No se lo pasan en fiestas de gala, ¡mira bien las actividades que hacen! apoyan a los deportistas, artistas, se involucran en actividades sociales, etc.


Cambio su trabajo por el mío - y su sueldo ni te digo.
(¿Se le puede llamar trabajo a aparecer de figurante aquí y allá impecablemente vestido por carísimos diseñadores sin otra cosa que hacer que escuchar discursos?)



> Además, es preferible tener un Rey al que se asigna una cantidad anual que un presidente que bien puede involucrarse en actividades ilícitas en su propio beneficio para obtener más dinero sin que los ciudadanos se den cuenta...


Eso también lo puede hacer un rey. Sin mayor problema. Yo, la verdad, lo que veo es que los monarcas exiliados que supuestamente salieron de sus países con lo puesto viven pero que muy, muy bien.

No concibo que en el siglo XXI aún tengamos que discutir la monarquía. El supuesto derecho de unos seres a estar por encima de otros simplemente porque han nacido con apellido X en la familia Y.


----------

